# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Luke!?

## Davidoff

i know Luka is used as well as other dims. of the name, but is the name Luke used at all?  I know it means onion but i just want to know if the name is common or not....

----------


## Al Polonski

Nope. It would be odd for Russians if they name their child "Люк". BTW, Лука is out of date, so you can rarely meet a person with this name. 
As for coincidence translation:
"Лук" is "onion"
but
"Люк" is "hatch"  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

The only Лука I know is Лука М*дищев, a character from a dirty poem by Барковский  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Does the English pronunciation of the name of Luke goes with [u:] or [ju]?

----------


## Davidoff

Luke is pronounced in English like:  l-ooo-k 
The "e" at the end is silent

----------


## JJ

Если вдруг открылся люк
И оттуда льёт вода,
Не пугайтесь,  это глюк,
Так бывает иногда!

----------

